# Fursona Schmursona...



## Regent (Sep 23, 2009)

Pick what you think is best for me. I'm never any good at choosing a fursona.
Just about any of the ten options there would be fine. I may have a slight aversion to the dragon or phoenix. I like having fur, not feathers or scales.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 23, 2009)

more like fursona _murrsona_


----------



## Regent (Sep 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> more like fursona _murrsona_


_Someone's a furry. It may just be you. And me. and everyone else here but the Humans and Trolls._


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Sep 24, 2009)

Regent said:


> Pick what you think is best for me. I'm never any good at choosing a fursona.


wox


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 24, 2009)

Be a dragon/wolf hybrid.


----------



## Elessara (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a feeling "other" will win... lol

<<< Ocelot here
You should be a "Small" cat too, lol

Oh, and Phoenix? really?
I only know of one phoenix and he's a phoenix/ dragon... o_o


----------



## Reiko (Sep 24, 2009)

Phoenix. They pwn so much.


----------



## Elessara (Sep 24, 2009)

Skethyl said:


> Phoenix. They pwn so much.


 
Undeniably, you just never see them.


----------



## sakket (Sep 24, 2009)

does it really count if you didn't pick it yourself? i think the fandom needs more wolves. i notice a desperate lack of canine characters.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

sakket said:


> does it really count if you didn't pick it yourself? i think the fandom needs more wolves. i notice a desperate lack of canine characters.


You're obviously blind.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Sep 24, 2009)

I donâ€™t know wolfs are quite cool. They are used for the bad ass characters in video games, they can have multiple purposes, and they cool.


----------



## Azure (Sep 24, 2009)

Skethyl said:


> Phoenix. They pwn so much.


Yes.  Yes I do.  Voted Phoenix. You could be a me, OP, but you'd never live up to it.


----------



## sakket (Sep 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You're obviously blind.



im completely serious. you NEVER see wolves or dogs or foxes. man id love to see some foxes once in a while. one with two tails would be totally awesome.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 24, 2009)

As much as I love dragons, Regent screams Big Cat.


----------



## Nevarous (Sep 24, 2009)

It's hard for me or someone else to just guess at an animal when we know so little about you.

But if you insist then I have a method that helps...*closes eyes and picks at random*


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 24, 2009)

Heh chose wolf just cause I am one X3

Well I do like the idea of having more species as separate fursonas, I'm to lazy to do so.

I got to say, I'd probably have a ferret and husky or maybe a mix like a Wolf dragon or a folf.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 24, 2009)

Be a folf or a fox.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2009)

sakket said:


> im completely serious. you NEVER see wolves or dogs or foxes. man id love to see some foxes once in a while. one with two tails would be totally awesome.


Ok, you're being sarcastic.  That's a relief.


----------



## SgtSprocket (Sep 24, 2009)

lynx


----------



## Attaman (Sep 24, 2009)

Using my Monstrous Manual Method, I got a Kelpie.  Intelligent seaweed that can mimic a Hippocampus, Green Horse, or green-clad woman.  

I... don't think you'd like that.  Second one isn't much better though, being a 'tauric Spider with a snake upper half (hey, it does have 'hair').


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 24, 2009)

Be a Cattle Egret.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 24, 2009)

Seem like ither a Big cat or a Raccoon.

: /


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

Lynx or raccoon.


----------



## Ahkahna (Sep 24, 2009)

I chose other: For some reason a Heron seems like it would hold a name like Regent pretty well.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 24, 2009)

Lynx.


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 24, 2009)

Well the name "regent" sounds kinda feline to me. I'm gonna go with everyone else and say either "big cat", or "lynx".

Just make sure it has an unnecessary number of wings and/or tails.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Well the name "regent" sounds kinda feline to me. I'm gonna go with everyone else and say either "big cat", or "lynx".
> 
> Just make sure it has an unnecessary number of penises.



Fixed.


----------



## Darlem (Sep 24, 2009)

Regent sounds more noble and majestic to me. I chose Husky but Wolf or any other noble, loner fur would be a good one for you.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 24, 2009)

You know, you cant really ask others to pick a fursona for you.. its your personality after all.


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 24, 2009)

I say a dragon with fur and shit.

2 big dildos spikes on your head too.

Although, a goldfish suits you best.


----------



## Spotte (Sep 25, 2009)

Got to say, the Big Cat fits best for the name.
*looks around* Jeez, some of you are perty dirty.


----------

